# 0-10v LED driver



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Generally, dim to black, or at least 1%. This is really valuable in residential installations where people wander around in the middle of the night and don't want to wake themselves up with too much light.

But I could be wrong about that—do you have the driver model number?


----------



## yoricky (Aug 27, 2015)

the 50w drivers from osram are programmable.
that means electric mirror can choose the output current.
if you get another driver, you will have to find out what output current electric mirror choose and find the appropriate driver. (won't be easy if they picked an odd current)


----------

